# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Further thoughts...
> 
> Listening to Liszt all month (with Wolfgang Rihm in tow) has made me realize that showmanship is shared between hip hop culture and classical music. The act of rivalry whether it be against self or another entity is quite prominent between both genres.
> 
> For example, compare this:


----------

